
Khan Academy now accepts Bitcoin via Coinbase - FredEE
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/57119163938/khan-academy-now-accepts-bitcoin-donations-using
======
citricsquid
Tangentially related Matt from Wordpress did an AMA on reddit yesterday and
mentioned the Bitcoin integration they've done: in the last 9 months there's
been 94 total Bitcoin transactions. Hopefully Khan academy will release
figures too so we can see how the adoption of Bitcoin is going.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jg781/i_am_matt_mulle...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jg781/i_am_matt_mullenweg_cofounder_of_wordpress_18_of/cbeev5a)

~~~
dmnd
Since I turned this on at 6pm today, there's been 24 transactions for a total
of 6.174 BTC.

There's been 4 donations of 1.0 BTC but none larger. I set the default at 1.0
BTC; perhaps I should increase it!

~~~
alixr
Don't get greedy.

------
ronyeh
Cool stuff, but I wonder, even if the price of BTC stabilizes, will "normal
everyday people" use it?

I'm taking a coursera class (Startup 101 by Stanford) where we'll use BTC to
fund our projects. But it seems like it's more confusing to the average user
to see a "Donate Bitcoin" button on my page. I'd rather it just say "Donate"
and have my payments processor accept any local currency.

Also, the Winklevoss twins are BTC speculators.

[http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/07/02/beware-the-
risks-o...](http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/07/02/beware-the-risks-of-the-
bitcoin-winklevii-outline-the-downside/)

~~~
zanny
> I'd rather it just say "Donate" and have my payments processor accept any
> local currency.

They have dealt with the ecentricities of their local money their entire life.
Bitcoin is new. In the end, from an objective standpoint, scanning a QR code
and confirming the transaction is easier than dealing with debit / credit
cards -> bank accounts -> checkbooks, etc. I still have a POS time with
routing numbers and bank account numbers and those are effectively fiat
bitcoin addresses.

Bitcoin is so much easier to use because all you need to use it is a bitcoin
address.

~~~
superuser2
But to obtain BitCoin in the first place, you need to trust Coinbase with your
account and routing number and possibly ID documents, wait a week for your
BitCoin to become available, and _then_ spend it.

To my knowledge there is no way for a first-time BitCoin user to make a
purchase right away.

~~~
zanny
Coinbase delays the disbursement to keep you from chargebacking. Same thing
happens in Dwolla. If you send a money order over snail mail to an exchange,
you can get your funds available same day (they receive it).

It isn't anything bitcoin _can_ change - it is moving money from a chargeback
system to one without a way to reverse transactions. If they allowed
chargebacking, they would be exploited and go bankrupt.

